# What kind of watch do you wear?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

???


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

"Armitron" It's an anolog face with a built in digital display. It has a stop watch, tells the date, the time, and has an alarm. Glows in dark and water resistant to 165Ft. The price was not too bad when I got it. Stainless Steel in structure, its held up to lots of abuse and looks very proffesional, If you don't care so much about brand name but want something that will last and looks good its a great watch.

Looks simular to this:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

If I am going to be fire/EMS related that day. I have rubber/plastic watch that I got for $6 at wal-mart. Its got LARGE numbers, 24 hour , count down/stop watch with alarm which I set for 30 seconds to time resparations and pulses,water proof, Indiglow. I like it cause its cheap and if it breaks OR BSI contamination becomes a issue and it cant be cleaned.......its no big loss.

I had a reallllly nice aviators watch with all the bells and whistles. The batterys are dead. :?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Esperanza series Movado


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Suunto Vector


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have many watches. i have 2 g-shocks, a citizen dive watch, a suunto dive watch, a casio pathfinder, and i am gonna invest in a suunto heart rate monitor. 1/2 of these watches were issued.


----------



## Erose (Jan 22, 2003)

2 watches ..... Smith and Wesson Swat, and Kenneth Cole off duty


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Timex: Ironman


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a Luminox Navy Seal watch with the rubber and velcro bands, and ESQ dive watch, a Rolex Submariner (which I broke the crystal on), a Casio G-Shock, a CODE analog, a Swatch slim Chrono (thinnest Chrono ever produced), Movado museum watch, and I've got a Breitling on the way soon but probably an Oakley before that. Cause I'm an Oakley whore. (don't even get me started on Sunglasses.

Scott c:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I wear a POS black rubber/plastic no-name digital watch that I bought from Wal-Mart for ~$10 for work and I have a Citizen Riva for more formal wear. Soon I'd like to upgrade my Citizens to a Movado Museum.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

The day I can afford my Rolex Oyster, Oh yeah, according to the deathclock= Never


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL @ Barbrady


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

A black S&W model 11B.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I wear a luxurious Dakota Watch which I bought for $14.00 at one of those sunglass and watch booths in the middle of the mall a couple years ago. It works great for on-duty purposes:

A. Tells Time
B. Has a button to make it glow so I can actually see what the it is during my shift
C. Has a stop watch which I have used once to time how quick it took a drill a test bore through bedrock while doing prep work for the new sewer system. And the Liberal Whacko Institute in Boston doesn't think police officers are needed on details, huh? Find a flagman with nice watch like mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

G-Shock 

Good Luck Trying To Kill That Watch!!!!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Chase-Durer Blackhawk Mach 3 chrono good to 20 atm...tritium hands/numbers, mineral crystal...great for work. "bullet-proof". 

The full line is available on-line...Murduffs in Florence is authorized factory service, as are two places back east.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Fossil

Looks similar to this


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I wear an Armitron that I got for $15-$20 bucks, it tells time and gives me the date, thats all I need. Anything that costs a lot on this job always gets broken!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

DODK911 said:


> I wear an Armitron that I got for $15-$20 bucks, it tells time and gives me the date, thats all I need. Anything that costs a lot on this job always gets broken!


Gets broken or stolen that is:innocent: ... a nice watch could end up as a Christmas present for a co-workers kid if you leave it around the station for more than 30 seconds...


----------



## bdqadvisor (Aug 5, 2004)

Casio Pro-Tek. Digital, 24 hr, day/date, altimeter, compass, & barometer. Kevlar band, and the watch is powered by light. No batteries. An absolute lifesaver in the sandbox, and fun to play with around town. But I am easily entertained.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

No watch... I just use my phone. I used to wear a nice guess watch but it died and I never fixed it. I also have a mickey mouse one someone gave me for xmas still in a box.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Casio Waveceptor-talks to the mother ship in Denver, Co. and adjusts time automatically, even daylight savings. Tag Heuer Kirium, great timepiece for reasonable $$


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

Times Ironman, $25 at Target


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Most Cops Wear The Timex 'ironman' Watch. It Has The Military Time, Date And Backlight For Report Writing. For Under $40.00 You Can't Beat It My Brother...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

I wear Timex's because they are cheap and readable, and you don't mind when they get destroyed. I hear MPD61 wears a Movado cause he's too old to see they numbers on a standard dial watch anyway, plus he's soo stylish. Sgt 128-13 wears women watches cause he's a college official Who plays a cop at a private school


----------

